#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Two-Phase and Three-Phase  Separators design

## processengineer1998

Dear Friends;
Does anybody has te folowing document?:

1)Svrcek, W.Y. and Monnery, W.D., Design Two-Phase Separators Within the Right Limits, Chemical Engineering Progress, pg 53-60 October, 1993.

2)Svrcek, W.Y. and Monnery, W.D., Successfully Specify Three-Phase Separators, Chemical Engineering Progress, pg 29-40 September, 1994.



thanks in advanceSee More: Two-Phase and Three-Phase  Separators design

----------


## motaleby

I've studied many separator design procedures and documents, Exxon, Shell, Total,... but  I think these two articles are the most completed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## processengineer1998

Dear motaleby
I appreciate it. It was really a big help

----------


## sky101

thank you for helping

----------


## santoxi

Very very good and appreciate!!!Many thanks to you

----------


## motaleby

Dear Friends

See the attached file please

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Luck

----------


## MarrsieBoy

I am most interested in reading these papers, is it possible for you to send me a copy?

Regards

MarrsieBoy

----------


## motaleby

Dear MarrsieBoy 
Why don't you download them from the above links?

----------


## MarrsieBoy

I was having a spot of bother with the download! But I have now managed to sort it out, in a tad of a hurry before the footy is on the TV!!!. Appreciate the link these two papers look very practical and interesting.

I have just joined the forum and it looks very interesting.

Regards

MarrsieBoy

----------


## lfbarcelo

Excellent! Thanks. I've been looking for theese documents for a couple of days. The best mirror is depositfiles.

----------


## artemis1313

Are these links still active?

----------


## jrfml

> Are these links still active?



none of them.
for 3 phase, this is a great paper
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jrfml

> Are these links still active?



none of them.
for 3 phase, this is a great paper


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Two-Phase and Three-Phase  Separators design

----------


## zekatyumen

Really sorry to trouble, but can anybody renew link for two-phase separators
btw, jrfml, thanks for 3 phase

----------


## khalid655

please repost thanks in advance

----------


## zekatyumen

so sad, nobody has these wonderful files, please repost, that would be great, promise, i'll folow this topic, and will repost at the earliest

----------


## khalid655

please share thanks in advance.

----------


## kotbegemot

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3-phase

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zekatyumen

you're the best, thank you, really appreciate it

----------


## Abuolomi

The Two-Phase Article 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## proceso1965

motaleby:

seand me please to vmgb1965@gmail.com

Thank you!!

Best Regards!!

----------

